# Redacted



## BSD-Kitsune (Mar 21, 2014)

Redacted


----------



## trh411 (Mar 21, 2014)

Please paste the output of `dmesg` to pastebin and provide us with a link.


----------



## DenisVS (Jan 1, 2015)

Have you solved your problem?
My laptop with 8188 card too:

```
none2@pci0:2:0:0:  class=0x028000 card=0x197d103c chip=0x817910ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
  class  = network
  bar  [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x2000, size 256, enabled
  bar  [18] = type Memory, range 64, base 0x90700000, size 16384, enabled
  cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
  cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
  cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
  speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM L0s/L1(L0s/L1)
```


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 26, 2015)

I have the Realtek 8188ce PCI wireless chip in my laptop and was unable to get it working. It is listed as driver needed on the hardware compatibility chart. I tried using the urtw(4) and urtwn(4) drivers but it is not recognized by either of those as yet.

I bought a nano USB adapter (TP-Link TL-WN725N ver2.0) for €15 which works perfectly.  There are two versions of this adapter, the version I bought is revision 2 using the the Realtek RTL8188EUS chipset that works with the urtwn(4) driver. Version 1 is based on the RTL8188CUS chipset which is also listed as supported by the urtwn(4) driver but I can't verify that it works well.

Not the answer you were looking for but a cheap alternative.

Update: I've been playing with the laptop this morning and downloading packages from my ports-mgmt/poudriere build server and speeds are atrocious with this driver, between 10k and 50k max. Not recommended 

Can anyone recommend a nano USB wireless adapter that works well in FreeBSD 10.1?


----------



## Onursal (Aug 9, 2016)

Does anyone have an answer? I've RTL8188EE wi-fi too


----------



## Atsuri (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm using TP-Link TL-WN725N v2 also and I am rather satisfied with how it works together with the urtwn() driver. The speeds are comparable to what I would get with a PCI-attached wireless chip that originally came with this Asus S301LA Vivobook. A speedier alternative would probably be TP-Link TL-WN823N. It comes with a Realtek 8192cu chip, which is also supported properly by urtwn. Hope this helps .


----------



## ronaldlees (Aug 10, 2016)

Onursal said:


> Does anyone have an answer? I've RTL8188EE wi-fi too



From what I've read, people are using NDIS with that series of Realtek WiFi adapters on FreeBSD.


----------

